# Just picked up this J.C. HIGGINS but need a part...



## F4iGuy (Dec 16, 2012)

Picked up this Vintage Lightweight J.C. Higgins from a fellow caber tonight. Figure it is perfect for getting up the street to the local dive bar!! It has a 3 speed Bendix Torpedo Coaster Hub and as you can see the hub isn't connected to the cable. I need the skinner of the two barrel adjusters. I have two 3 speed Shimano cables and that barrel adjuster is just too large. So my question is, what company makes that skinnier barrel adjuster??


----------



## halfatruck (Dec 16, 2012)

I think that is probably a Sachs Torpedo Dreigang 3-speed, they have a small connector......


----------



## Gordon (Dec 17, 2012)

*connector*

Sturmey Archer are smaller than the Shimano. The ends also are available to use with your existing cable. If your local bike shop doesn't have them, I could provide you with one.


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 17, 2012)

Tried a Sturmey Archer today as it looks the part however the threading is a bit different and would not go on. So now I'm onto thinking about soldering an end of a shifter cable i have after fitting through the existing barrel adjuster.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Dec 18, 2012)

I remember that one.  Pretty.  I don't imagine you could put an SA index chain in that hub?  Is that Sir Walter on the crank?


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah it is a great little bike! I really can't wait to get the 3 speeds all working. I too was wondering what the image on the crank is!

I read on another forum about this SRAM T3 and after spending 2 days asking around D.C. and the internet...had to settle for calling a bike shop in England. SJS Cycles carries this cable anchorage that is supposed to connect over the Sachs barrel adjuster. I ordered 2 just in case...http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/brompton-gear-cable-anchorage-sram-qgcabanc-sr-prod13630/

There has to be a better way to make this work without adding this piece of plastic!! Any ideas??


----------

